# Inflamed Scrotum with Scabs "Graphic Pics"



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

So, Pre has been having problems in his tenders. I took him to the vet a few weeks ago and he said "hot spots." He gave him and anti-inflammatory and a prepscription hot spot spray. Although Pre stopped licking and he seems very healthy it is still worriesome. 

This started off very red and looked like two bee stings with scabs on them and he could not stop licking. 

Now it looks like this and he is not licking but it does not seem to be getting better.










Has anyone seen this or have any ideas?


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope he heals soon. He is a handsome Vizsla by the way. Can I ask why you have chosen to keep him intact? Do you want him to sire puppies? He probably would make a great Dad!


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

It looks a little better since posting last but I am still taking him to the vet again soon.

Thanks for the compliment Cuddlebuglove. He is 62lbs of awesomeness and by far the best dog I have ever been around. I would love to get him trained to champion in the field or agility but time and availability are hindrances. He is my daughter and wife's running buddy and my fishing/outdoors buddy so he stays busy but his intelligence and prey drive make me feel bad I didn't get him into competitions. 

I can't give you one reason why we decided to keep him intact. Some of it is health related (higher prevelance of cancer in neutered dogs), some of it is that I love his personality and temperament just as it is and don't want to risk messing it up, some of it is that I see neutering as means to keep irresponsible owners and puppy mill breeders from abusing the dogs by trying to make money off of them and Pre will have one home for his entire life, some of it is that I don't want him hurting if it is unnecessary, and last of all, if the right circumstance presented itself then I would consider working with a responsible and respected breeder to breed him. Still, it wouldn't be about money for me but because it would be worthwhile to pass on Pre's personality, and so far his health, traits.

Sorry, that was the long version brought on by a woman at the dog park who was uncomfortable with Pre's energy level and my continued reassurance that having all his parts didn't make him aggressive and that he was, as the breed standard suggests, very gentle, especiallywith children. "Well, I hope he stays that way, she says oozing her "fluffy yapper dog" condescension. 

Funny enough, she was standing next one of the fake fire hydrants in the dog park and when Pre went to use it he peed on her open toe sandaled foot. I was waiting for her to mention my misbehaving dog so I could point out the general lack canine knowledge it would take for someone to stand in a male dog's urinal, but she didn't hang around long enough to comment after that. ;D


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Double ooch on that uh... male dog "rest stop"; that lady just didn't know that although Pre has great ears for hearing  that he IS a one and only Vizsla who can not only comprehend and subsequently, get a little even with an annoying critic in their own devilishly clever way ! 

I am glad for the explanation. I hope that when he gets well that the whole family can meet so that you can schedule those agility and tests of intellect that would be great for your Vizsla. They would probably make him even more valuable as a sire since he is lively and nice too as you say- I believe it! ;D

Please keep us all informed as to how things go- every Vizsla is precious thank you for sharing. Another question: I have heard that Kongs and other food puzzles are good for Vizsla minds- are you using puzzles for Pre? What does he like? 
Please post more photos. Take care.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was hoping someone else would be able to shed light on this as I've never had a male dog. It looks chapped, almost like a bad sunburn. Glad it's looking better. I would just keep him from over-licking them and maybe stick on some coconut oil or the like to moisturize the skin.


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Please keep us all informed as to how things go- every Vizsla is precious thank you for sharing. Another question: I have heard that Kongs and other food puzzles are good for Vizsla minds- are you using puzzles for Pre? What does he like?
> Please post more photos. Take care.


We use a Treat Kong (the one with the hole in the side) but you motivated me to search a little more. After looking and reading about IQ toys for dogs I bought three more toys; a fooble, a tornado, and one that they have to slide to open to find treats. As dumb as it may sound I am starting to teach him (and Cai when he is old enough) how to hunt morel mushrooms. 

However, we have gotten a little sidetracked in training. My neighbor's female Shepherd is going through her first heat cycle (he is going to have her spayed when she is done) and Pre has lost his mind. His manners aren't bad but he has the shakes, the whines, stares out the window toward their house, and eats about 1/4 of the food he normally does. We are on day 4 of the actual mating part of her cycle and Pre is showing his ribs. I can't blame the guy. I probably looked the same when I was courting my wife. Still, Pre has a black eye from being too excited about a car ride (he whipped his head around into the door frame), a scab down the inside of his leg from running trails two days ago, and this issue with his testicles. Plus, we brought one of his brothers (9 week old Cai) home on Friday. He is an emotional and physical wreck. He is starting to remind me of that Allstate guy. 

I did sneak into my neighbors yard yesterday and sprayed the whole thing with a mixture of Clorox and water. The teeth chattering and drooling stopped at least. LOL. 

"I was hoping someone else would be able to shed light on this as I've never had a male dog. It looks chapped, almost like a bad sunburn. Glad it's looking better. I would just keep him from over-licking them and maybe stick on some coconut oil or the like to moisturize the skin."

The one part that looks thick is actually a scab from licking. It started off as two spots like the dark one and he literally licked the skin off in about two days before we realized he what he had done. It has just taken so long to clear up that it has/had me concerned. The redness has pretty much abated (my primary concern was infection) but I am still taking him in for one more checkup anyway. I mentioned coconut oil and my wife made the "duh" face to me, but we both wondered if it would make him lick more. We can always "cone of shame" him to help it out but he stopped licking after we started the hotspot treatment and I want to avoid him starting up again. 

Regardless we will have him in Friday and I will let everyone know if "hotspot" was the whole problem like the vet said. Like any parent, I see a laceration when there is a scratch and contusion where there is a lump. It makes it worse with our V's because they can't always show us where or how bad it hurts. 

Here are some more pics of my boy(s). We brought Cai (Caius Augustus) home on Friday. 

Here are a few of my favorite images of Pre. I have some of Cai and Pre, and Pre and his mom (Izzy) from last week but I'm not currently on my phone.

Thank you for the replies, btw. It makes me feel a whole lot better talking about his issues.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I use coconut oil on Savannah, I apply it just before a long walk. By the time we finish, the coconut oil has absorbed.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Great! The pictures are stunning - but Vizslas are starrng quality to me anyway along with Weimaraners and GSP's 8)!

Glad that there are more intellectual games too.
Please spare a thought for Lily and keep us informed about the healing!

Glad you're saving Pre for cute, full Vizsla puppies!

Our forum here is first rate! ;D


----------



## V-Diddy (Jan 27, 2015)

Just wanted to update everyone on Pre's "condition." It was, in fact, hot spots. It took about 3-4 weeks from start to finish for it to clear up after starting the medicated spray. In retrospect it makes sense as the hot spots made scabs and it was actually the scabs that took the longest to heal. 

So, basically it started as what looked like two bee stings ad then progressively got redder and more irritated (from his licking the area) until it formed a full scab. I've seen hot spots before and they never got this bad. I think the difference is that this time the hot spot was very accessible and Pre constantly licking is what actually caused the issues.

Thanks to all for the comments!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That has got to be the Worst place for a male dog to have Hot Spots!!

I am so glad he is recovering from both the hot spots and the bitch next door 

Beautiful pictures... Pre is a really gorgeous color!!


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

I understand your ambivalence on neutering as we just had our 13mo old German Shepard neutered and he is also a doggie Einstein but was just too much (dominant) for me to deal with after we brought home our now 13 wk old Vizsla. Was sorry to do it and he suffered for a week, more than I remembered with our last GSD but I feel,our V puppy is much safer now as he had the strongest toy drive and possessive/dominant tendencies we've had and so smart he watches everything you do and opens doors (several different houses, sliders, etc) and is escape artist. The V (in her crate) seems to settle him if I need to leave them home together for an hour or two.

Not sure if/when we will spay our V or how promising she will be although we were sold top blood lines (from Countryside Kennel). If we ever did do a litter with her we would be looking for someone just like Pre, big, handsome and Smart!! (but he cannot lick his "tenders" in front of the ladies )


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

V-Diddy said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on Pre's "condition." It was, in fact, hot spots. It took about 3-4 weeks from start to finish for it to clear up after starting the medicated spray. In retrospect it makes sense as the hot spots made scabs and it was actually the scabs that took the longest to heal.


I totally didn't make the connection because it's summer but this has happened to Nico in winter from frost bite : ... different temperature, but similar issue!
Pre is a very handsome fella!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Great news all around Thank heavens that Pre is healing nicely and that a preventative remedy is available. Love the idea that you are finding more puzzles for him to do. Since he is such a great Vizsla have you ever thought about training him for therapy dog service? I can think of a lot of children, elderly etc; who would love to be comforted by our special, sweet smelling Velcro Vizslas. 

Or perhaps there are other tasks that President might like I am sure that he and the family will find some good ideas.
When you DO decide to allow him to be a dad please be sure to include pictures of the.sweet.puppies and proud Papa.

Hope that more inventive ways to keep him busy and happy come your way! ;D


----------

